# R2O new shipment



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

A lot to choose from


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

more pics 2


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Haven't been to your store yet. Where are you located and can you pm me some pricing on these shrooms. Like a range. thanks


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Ryan is located at 1370 Dundas St E, Mississauga

(905) 808-4658


----------

